# cheese time test..advice more than welcome..



## jbfromtennessee (Jan 23, 2018)

although i have heard of some really long times to smoke, the most i have read about goes from 2 to 4 hours.  sooo, i just put three bars on cut in three equal pieces. going to take one of each off at 2 hours, one of each at 3 hours and the remaining in 4 hours. i will do a little sampling when the get off and then vacuum pack and give them a month to rest.. do i need to let them rest for any length of time before vacuum packing today?  any suggestion of other ways to test these would be appreciated? oh, one bar mild cheddar, one sharp cheddar, and one mozzarella...


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 23, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 23, 2018)

With that much ice in your smoker you might as well refreeze some of it and see how smoked ice tastes as well.

I usually smoke for 4 hours, let it rest on the counter for an hour or so then vac seal.


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Jan 23, 2018)

thanks guys, yup, looks like i overdid the ice. maybe that much on the 4th. it is 40 degrees in there. i removed the two larger trays and left the little one. might move all times up a half hour now..


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 23, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Jan 23, 2018)

ok, temp finished at around 78 or so, kinda up and down. probably did not give my test a chance since i moved so much on the temp range. gonna go ahead and rest and vac pack and see what happens. this can get addictive is what i am seeing. gonna get some more cheese between some turkey and boston butt smokes and give it another try with good records..thanks again for all the help...


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 23, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## Cfpdscott (Feb 3, 2018)

Just for clarification although I think i already know the answer. After you vac pack your cheese you store it in the freezer for a month right?


----------



## muddydogs (Feb 3, 2018)

No refrigerator. Vacuum sealed cheese with last a year + in the fridge just fine. The freezer tends to make cheese crumbly.


----------

